# cichlids question



## VooDo98 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys, just joined these forums and have a quick question for you. I have two convict cichlids (male and female) and two clown loaches in my 55 gallon tank. I have noticed the male getting very aggressive with the clowns, but not the female. He will chase them way from food and the clowns will not come out of the back corner of the tank when the male is around, but when the female is around the clowns and the female get along just fine.

My question is what can I do to stop the aggression of the male? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

The answer to that question is nothing. You can't stop him from being a good father. He will defend the brood with his life. I would get a divider, that might help. Or seperate the two. In general though convicts are bullies(as with alot of cichlids). SOmething some people do is buy fast swimming fish like danios or large tetra to distract the two or keep them from bickering. The conicts will never catch them because they are too slow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

you are lucky your convict isnt beating up the female like as mine used to! he used to scare the hell outta her all the time. if you can, separate the convicts and put them in a tank with a few dither fish such as barbs or danio or any kind of fast moving fishes.

rrcoolj is right in saying these fellows are bullies....like Lohachata would say, if these guys could get out of the tank, they would put a hurting on an elephant.

all the best.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep.....convicts are definitely mean..i had a pair one time that i figured since i couldn't give the young fish away ; i would use them as food for my 6 piranha.. all 6 piranha were about 10 inches long....the small convicts abouit 1 1/2"...so i threw a netful of them into the tank....the piranha went after them for about 10 seconds and then left them alone...never touched them again..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

now thats not just mean......they down right scary!


----------

